#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Advanced 2015 Upgradation from Round 1 to Round 2

## amos.0119

The attachment below contains the list which are allowed for Upgradation from Round 1 to Round 2.





  Similar Threads: jee-advanced 2015 institute-wise top and last  Round 2 crl round 2 jee-advanced 2015 upgradation from round 1 to round 2 JEE-Advanced 2015, Vacancy after First Round JEE- Advanced 2015. Cut-off After 1st Round Jee-Advanced 2015: 1st Round Cut-off

----------

